# Female kitten wanted in Scotland



## esther (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi guys and girls i am extremly new here an thought this would be the best place to start, as the title sugests i am looking to extend my furry family i already have a male tabby called kingston he is a buddle of laughs an really good with my three children but thought i would get him a wee playmate! He is 7months old! I wonder if any of you could point me in the right direction i am not fussed with colour or what kind of kitten it is as long as it is a little girl un neutered is fine also as i would get that fixed... Anyway if anyone knows of the right place to look i would be very very greatful 

Thanks 
Esther


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where are you located? Try your nearest SSPCA or Cats Protection, they will usually have young cats, and what with there being so many abandonned at this time of year, it would be really good if you could give a rescue cat/kitten a home.


----------



## esther (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi iam in fife near dunfermline i have tried the local charities there was a few kittens but they didnt think my family life was suitable as the kittens had been though a trauma so no luck so far that is why i have tried here


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

have you tried any of these?

WHINNYBANK CAT SANCTUARY
Website: Whinnybank Cat Sanctuary

CATS PROTECTION - WEST FIFE
Shelter Tel: 01383 419 975
Email: [email protected]
Website: westfife.cats.org.uk

SUNNY HARBOUR CAT & KITTEN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: SCO41871 
Tel: 01592 783732
Email: [email protected]
Website: Sunny Harbour Cat & Kitten Rescue - Home Page

FIFE CAT SHELTER (FIFE CAT RESCUE)
Scottish Registered Charity: SCO 21654
Address: The Bield, Blairadam, Kelty, Fife, KY4 0JG
Tel: 01383 830286
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.fifecatshelter.org

SCOTTISH SOCIETY FOR THE PREVENTION OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS (HQ)
Scottish Registered Charity no: SC 006467 
Tel: SSPCA Helpline 03000 999 999
Website: Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA - ANGUS, FIFE & TAYSIDE
Scottish Registered Charity no: SC 006467
Address: Petterden, Dundee, DD4 0QD
Open: Monday to Sunday 10am - 4pm
Tel: SSPCA Helpline 03000 999 999
Email: See the 'Contact Us' form on their website.
Website: Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

HELP FIFE ANIMALS
Scottish Registered Charity no: SCO23126
Rescuing and rehoming dogs and cats since 1994, they now neuter and rehome around 500 animals each year. If you can offer a loving home to one of their animals, or would like to volunteer your help from fundraising to fostering, they would love to hear from you.
Rehoming Centre: Community Dog Management Centre, 6 High Street, Leslie, Fife, KY6 3DA
Tel: 01592 620300
Email: [email protected]
Website: Help Fife Animals

INVERNESS CAT RESCUE 
Postal Address: Inverness Cat Rescue, 37 Creag Dhubh Terrace, Kinmylies, Inverness, IV3 8QG
Tel: 08451 592505
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: www.invernesscatrescue.co.uk


----------



## esther (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting other charity sites i thought i had covered most of them so ive put my name down on the leslie list and see what happens 

thanks again


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers crossed


----------

